# Wireless shutter release that doesn't need hotshoe mount?



## GrantH (Dec 14, 2011)

Can anyone point me to a wireless shutter trigger that doesn't need a hotshoe mount and will work in bulb mode as well as timer and instant?

I have seen people talk about the RC-1 which I believe is discontinued. 

All of this is for a T1i, if it matters.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm not aware of any remote shutter release devices that have to be on the hotshoe :scratch:

There are 9 or 10 remotes listed on this page Canon EOS Rebel T1i Digital SLR Camera (Body Only) 3818B001 B&H


----------



## GrantH (Dec 14, 2011)

I didn't see any of that link, but I have looked at BH today for them.

I have seen wireless ones that have hotshoe (maybe they are coldshoe?) attachment points. Are these simply an easy place to securely mount them?


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 14, 2011)

I thought I see one on that link, the Velo is set up to work wireless with the camera... it said it would work with T1i I didn't see anything about a shoe mount, it's only 6$.  If they don't make something they should, just like a wireless mouse plug in side and remote trigger.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2011)

There are some wireless trigger devices that can be used to trigger either a remote camera, or a remote flash.  

For example, the Pocket Wizard Plus II is a transceiver unit that can be used to trigger either a camera or a flash/strobe.  When the unit is used as a flash transmitter, it can be put onto the hotshoe of the camera.  But if it's being used to trigger a remote camera, it does not need to be in the hotshoe (although, that might be a handy place to put it).


----------



## GrantH (Dec 14, 2011)

So for something like the Yongnuo RF-602 which is in its most basic form a "Pocket Wizard" type device, mounting it on the shoe to trigger the shutter is simply a "ease of placement" type deal? I want to say yes as I saw pictures of them on mono lights just dangling, though it was not the camera side of things obviously.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2011)

The only use of the 'shoe' on these things, is when it's being used to trigger a flash.  The camera's hotshoe doesn't take any input for triggering the shutter, nor is it used to power a device.


----------



## GrantH (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## speleo (Jun 2, 2012)

Some where here, before I just joined up, I searched and found a description for the FM-C1 wireless remote, now my search finds nothing!!!
Can some one tell me where I can get English instructions for the "Nice" FM-C1 remote for my G12 please?

Now I just re-found it by going back to Google the web!!!
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/bestofferbuy-com/277538-fm-c1-wireless-shutter-remote-canon-600d-60d-550d-500d-450d-g12.html

But a search on this site wont find it!


----------

